# Pedigree question for everyone out there



## Laurie

Pedigree: Kavon's Gonna Zum Bayou TD RN RA

This is the pedigree of my now 3.5 year old. I chose this pairing for a couple of reasons:

I was looking for a dog mostly to do agility with but was also considering some other performance work so looked for versatility. When I chose this pairing, my dog's sire didn't have nearly the titles he has now. I based my decision on his pedigree and the performance titles. 

I also wanted a puppy with Yogi in his pedigree and got that as he is Lexx's grandsire.
I also really liked Rio who is Lexx's grandsire on his mother's side.

I wanted a puppy from conformation lines and may have considered showing Lexx had he not needed to be neutered. 

I passed on several litters for this particular one. Funny thing is, we're not doing agility any longer. We did it for 2 years but as good as Lexx was when he wanted to be, he just didn't seem interested. We may try again. We are now involved in obedience, rally obedience, tracking, field work and have dabbled in carting.


----------



## Kmullen

Laurie said:


> Pedigree: Kavon's Gonna Zum Bayou TD RN RA
> 
> This is the pedigree of my now 3.5 year old. I chose this pairing for a couple of reasons:
> 
> I was looking for a dog mostly to do agility with but was also considering some other performance work so looked for versatility. When I chose this pairing, my dog's sire didn't have nearly the titles he has now. I based my decision on his pedigree and the performance titles.
> 
> I also wanted a puppy with Yogi in his pedigree and got that as he is Lexx's grandsire.
> I also really liked Rio who is Lexx's grandsire on his mother's side.
> 
> I wanted a puppy from conformation lines and may have considered showing Lexx had he not needed to be neutered.
> 
> I passed on several litters for this particular one. Funny thing is, we're not doing agility any longer. We did it for 2 years but as good as Lexx was when he wanted to be, he just didn't seem interested. We may try again. We are now involved in obedience, rally obedience, tracking, field work and have dabbled in carting.


Love me some Yogi!! Good Thread Stacey!


----------



## Panama Rob

I have never owned a dog with a pedigree before now. I've owned two purebred goldens but I never got papers. Dusty had champion field bloodlines on his father's side at least. He came from a DIY litter that my former brother in law had done. Dusty's father was an exceptional working field retriever owned by my former brother in law. 

KC, I got him from a mom and pop found in a classified ad. I got very lucky and my brother got a pup from this litter too and both lived to be in excess of 14 years of age.

My next dog should come from the Top Brass Carry x Hawk litter. I have been researching breeders and litters. I love this litter because of the lineage and the championship heritage and the longevity of many of the dogs in the pedigree. I also love the reputation of Topbrass and the responsiveness to my emails. 

I have always been a DIY trainer of my own dogs and I have always been very pleased with my success with my dogs. I am doing things different this time in going for the pedigree and becoming involved in organized dog sports/activities. I am researching training methods and I plan on taking formal classes and joining several local clubs/groups. I plan on taking many Fenzi classes as I really like and agree with her approach and methodology.


----------



## Alaska7133

Rob,
is this the sire: Topbrass Hawks Blackhawk? Pedigree: Topbrass Hawks Blackhawk *** WC Can you give us the full name or k9data link to the dam? Hawk has some litters out there now, it will be very interesting to see the pups he throws. One thing about Hawk is, he doesn't carry ichthyosis, PRA, or other eye genetic issues. 

Laurie,
Yogi is a popular guy and has lots of kids, grandkids, and now great grandkids out there!
Can you fill us in on the cart competitions? I'm unfamiliar.


----------



## Claudia M

Here is the last pup purchased: Pedigree: Bayside Belle Of The 'Burg

I did not look for a pedigree (I love Belle and train her to the best of my abilities and hers regardless of the pedigree); I looked for a breeder I can trust, have a friendship and relationship with for the life of the pups and beyond.


----------



## Laurie

Alaska7133 said:


> Laurie,
> Yogi is a popular guy and has lots of kids, grandkids, and now great grandkids out there!
> Can you fill us in on the cart competitions? I'm unfamiliar.


This is taken from the CKC website:

Originally developed to show off the traditional carting and weight-pulling skills of the heavier breeds such as Newfoundlands and Bernese Mountain Dogs, draft-dog competitions are now open to all breeds. The test begins with some basic obedience exercises, then the dog is harnessed and hitched to a cart or wagon, and taken by his handler through a series of manoeuvres designed to demonstrate his usefulness in hauling a wheeled vehicle safely and quietly over smooth terrain. The dog is also asked to pull a freight load over rougher terrain, which includes natural obstacles, and at the advanced level, backpacking exercises are added to the mix of required skills. 

Attached is a picture of Lexx with a couple of the carting instructors......


----------



## Alaska7133

Great! I had no idea. We have weight pulling competitions here in Anchorage for the same reasons I think. They are open to all breeds. I've never competed in them. They look like fun. Dogs like to do 2 things: run and pull! Everything else is secondary almost!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

Here is Proof's. Pedigree: Bayside Go Ahead And Eat The Pudding WCX

I didn't know anything really about pedigrees on dogs. I was thinking of getting a Boykin spaniel because I thought they were pretty cute dogs and I could run them in some hunt tests. Can you believe that? I always laugh when I remember that. George was a friend of mine and he was not having it. He convinced me to ditch the boykin and get one of his pups whenever he bred Buffy. I didn't know who the dogs were in the pedigree but it looked good on paper. See how naive I was? I just wanted a dog to run some hunt tests with that had some go. ha ha ha..

Boy I can't believe it. Proof has opened my eyes to a whole new world. He has opened so many doors for me already and he has just turned a year. I've met SO many great people that have helped me NOT to mention some great friends. The friendships alone are worth the pedigree!

Now that I'm involved so much in field I've come to realize how important pedigrees are. Yesterday a man told me that I got VERY lucky with Proof considering I had no idea what I was buying. Next time I will be combing over pedigrees. I already have some ideas on what I'll be looking for.


----------



## tpd5

I didn't have any idea what I was looking at with pedigrees or titles. I simply wanted a best buddy who could pick up ducks during the hunting season. I had never heard of hunt tests and knew of field trials and wasn't really interested. Amazing how much has changed in these three years. 

Pedigree: HR Tidewater's Midnight Ride SH WCX CCA


----------



## Swampcollie

It's been a while since I bought a pup.

Pedigree: Top Flight She's No Angel JH


----------



## SheetsSM

tpd5 said:


> I didn't have any idea what I was looking at with pedigrees or titles. I simply wanted a best buddy who could pick up ducks during the hunting season. I had never heard of hunt tests and knew of field trials and wasn't really interested. Amazing how much has changed in these three years.
> 
> Pedigree: HR Tidewater's Midnight Ride SH WCX CCA


My girl's sire is a full sibling of your boy


----------



## tpd5

SheetsSM said:


> My girl's sire is a full sibling of your boy


I'm assuming Asher. He's part of the reason I picked the litter I did.


----------



## Loisiana

Pedigree: Sunfire's Ashes To Gold PCD BN RN WC

I mainly wanted an obedience dog, one that could dabble in hunt tests. And would be nice to look at.

I know what I like in obedience lines. I knew what I wanted to see in my next pedigree as far as lines coming together. And I knew who I'd prefer to have as a sire. So when this breeding happened, it put together in one package everything I was looking for.


----------



## gdgli

It is refreshing to see that people are choosing wisely, that is they are looking for the pedigree that suits their purpose.


----------



## Panama Rob

Alaska7133 said:


> Rob,
> is this the sire: Topbrass Hawks Blackhawk? Pedigree: Topbrass Hawks Blackhawk *** WC Can you give us the full name or k9data link to the dam? Hawk has some litters out there now, it will be very interesting to see the pups he throws. One thing about Hawk is, he doesn't carry ichthyosis, PRA, or other eye genetic issues.
> 
> Laurie,
> Yogi is a popular guy and has lots of kids, grandkids, and now great grandkids out there!
> Can you fill us in on the cart competitions? I'm unfamiliar.


This is the link to mom. Pedigree: Topbrass Prettyltl Supedup 4wd MH ***
You found dad.


----------



## Panama Rob

I grew up in a very small town...very similar to Mayberry. We did not have the dark side of puppy hustling like we have today. I had never been aware of it until I started this puppy search. Back in those days you might search the classifieds for a puppy especially to find a purebred. We had one traffic light in the county I grew up in and I lived at a five way intersection of some very country back roads. I ended up with so many adopted strays because people would release their unwanted dogs and cats at the intersection and drive off...so I guess that was the dark side of the pet world back then.

I was at a point in my life where I was going to be pet free for a while after loosing KC in August 2014. I had a heart attack in Sept 2015 and as I woke up post open heart surgery, thrilled to be alive...with the elation of being alive and my first conscious breath I realized it was time to get another dog. My first thought was, "I am getting a dog!" Perhaps while I was under I may have spent some time on the other end of the bridge playing with KC and Dusty.


----------



## Panama Rob

gdgli said:


> It is refreshing to see that people are choosing wisely, that is they are looking for the pedigree that suits their purpose.


So much thanks to the awesome people here for providing so much insight and guidance.


----------



## aesthetic

This is Kaizer's pedigree: Pedigree: Kalm Sea's Penguin March

He's the first dog I've ever owned, and to be honest, I didn't know much about pedigrees (not that I know that much more now  ). I knew clearances were important, and that the breeder did something with her dogs and she had years of being a reputable breeder behind her, but not much else.

I do however love his grandsire on his dam's side. I've met Will a couple of times, and he's such a big love. He struts around looking like a lion, but has the most amazing temperament. Before I met his breeder, I was at a dog show and I watched this beautiful Golden in the conformation ring. After I met his breeder, I found that the golden I had seen was Kaizer's sire. I feel like it was fate.


----------



## K9-Design

Pedigree: CH Richwood Wing-T Workin' Like A Dog SH

Duh. The culmination of two lifetime dogs. He is more than we hoped for.


----------



## gdgli

Panama Rob said:


> This is the link to mom. Pedigree: Topbrass Prettyltl Supedup 4wd MH ***
> You found dad.


Good luck. 

Did you say you are training this one yourself?


----------



## Panama Rob

gdgli said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Did you say you are training this one yourself?


I'm taking classes and learning from trainers and learning all I can....but I'm not sending it to someone to train for me.

And thanks for the good luck wish.


----------



## gdgli

Panama

What kind of classes?


----------



## Panama Rob

I'm going be signing up for the Fenzi classes and there are two AKC dog training clubs within driving range. I'm going to start with the puppy STAR classes but I want to get involved with obedience, nose work, agility, dock diving....I've contacted some local clubs that do field trials but I haven't been out there yet. I like the barn hunts but haven't attended one yet. I'm going to involve myself in anything that I find that interests me and that I think will challenge and benefit the dog.


----------



## gdgli

I have done a Fenzi online class, GETTING FOCUSED I think was the name. It was excellent. 

Your litter looks like what a field trialer would want. I hope that you do find yourself in the field, puppy and you will both like it.


----------



## Panama Rob

I would really like to get involved in field trials. I used to do a lot of duck and dove hunting growing up. I think the pup might get me back to my roots. . I read a book a while back about a lab who's owner said the dog's retrieving skills could not be adequately tested because he admitted that his scatter gun skills were inadequate Lol.


----------



## gdgli

I have been there. I used to carry a bumper with me just to get a retrieve because my poor shooting skills would not provide one.


----------



## Laurie

tpd5 said:


> I didn't have any idea what I was looking at with pedigrees or titles. I simply wanted a best buddy who could pick up ducks during the hunting season. I had never heard of hunt tests and knew of field trials and wasn't really interested. Amazing how much has changed in these three years.
> 
> Pedigree: HR Tidewater's Midnight Ride SH WCX CCA


I've been training with this boy's brother for nearly 3 years. He's a nice versatile boy.


----------



## NicoleGold

I know the OP asked for just the pedigree of the last puppy we purchased, but I thought it might be fun to show the evolution of what we were looking for:

Pedigree: Pete x Tug

We picked this litter because my husband fell in love with the sire. I also liked the longevity on the dam's side (we met her mother when she was 14, and her father is still alive today at 16). What we were looking for - a nice family pet. So far, he has exceeded all expectations.

Pedigree: Bart x Torch

I loved my Bart grandson and wanted a Bart son (for no other reason then that). This particular pairing really intrigued me because Torch is a fun outcross; I had no idea if that was a good thing or a bad thing, but I liked that her pedigree was different then what you typically see. Also, when we gave Mary a call, the first thing she said to me when I asked about Torch is that she was the sweetest dog she'd ever met. I'm glad she passed that on to her son  In terms of what we were looking for - another dock diving dog! LOL And here he hasn't been on a dock in a year....

Pedigree: Copper x Chloe

I had been eyeing up a few different Copper litters, based on people that I know having very nice things to say about him. My husband and I actually had a deposit down on a different litter that was due in September (completely different pedigree), but there were a few things that were giving me pause. Long story short, my husband and I had a few glasses of wine one night and decided, what the hey - let's inquire about that Copper litter. And a deposit was sent the next day  We wanted another dog to train for hunt tests and agility that would be a sweet house dog with a nice off-switch. At 7 months old, while still a complete demon around the house, she LOVES to work and is a nice marker with lots of drive. She is neither dominant nor submissive, loves people and other dogs, and fits in here quite nicely.


----------



## Sweese

Pedigree: HR Wasatch's Resolute Cassie

For me, it is about field only. I hunt upland and migratory birds and also do hunt tests in the off season. 

I was looking for a smaller, quicker Golden, a shorter coat that came from a breeder that knew field Goldens. Wasatch (Dr. Powell) was that breeder for me. I have known Mark since 1989 when he was working "Jazz" (HRCH Desert Jasmine MH OD). Jazz was later to Mighty Mo and the Wasatch line was started.


----------



## hollyk

Flyer: Pedigree: Onedrdogs Wings Over Water

I know and have trained with both the sire and dam behind Flyer.. Siren was trained by my Pro trainer so I have watch her progress from FTP through qualifying at the Master National. Siren is a great mix of talent and biddable. Edge is a powerful male golden at the line and a goof ball at home. He is the picture in my head when I think male golden. 
I was looking for a confident trainable puppy to play hunt test and obedience games at a high level. At six months  Flyer is everything I wanted. 

So far we are seeing a lot of dogs including mine going back to Pony. 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=11400
I hope a bunch of people post, it would be fun to see where the connections are.

Laurie,
We both have dogs that go back to Lori at Goldcker's. I met Lori (and Knot) on Vancouver Island a couple of years ago running hunts test. Wow, the information in that girl's head about pedigrees and structure is amazing.


----------



## NicoleGold

hollyk said:


> Flyer: Pedigree: Onedrdogs Wings Over Water


There are lots of dogs that go back to Trooper around here that we know and train with, and I met Jim and Trooper for the first time this year - really nice guy. Good luck with your pup


----------



## Laurie

hollyk said:


> Flyer: Pedigree: Onedrdogs Wings Over Water
> 
> Laurie,
> We both have dogs that go back to Lori at Goldcker's. I met Lori (and Knot) on Vancouver Island a couple of years ago running hunts test. Wow, the information in that girl's head about pedigrees and structure is amazing.


Yes we do. Knot is Lexx's sire. He's an awesome boy. I've seen him in action a few times doing agility and then literally running off to compete in conformation. 

To say Lori is a wealth of information is an understatement!!! I still call on her when I need advice with Lexx and she is always so wiling to help.

I really like Edge too and will watch for future breedings. For now, I will focus on Lexx!!


----------



## hollyk

NicoleGold said:


> There are lots of dogs that go back to Trooper around here that we know and train with, and I met Jim and Trooper for the first time this year - really nice guy. Good luck with your pup


I actually tracked my breeder, Kathy, down at a HT when Siren was 9 months old to asked her about her Trooper x Likah puppy. Little did we know that down the line we would become friends and Siren's pup would come home to me.


----------



## hollyk

Laurie said:


> Yes we do. Knot is Lexx's sire. He's an awesome boy. I've seen him in action a few times doing agility and then literally running off to compete in conformation.
> 
> To say Lori is a wealth of information is an understatement!!! I still call on her when I need advice with Lexx and she is always so wiling to help.
> 
> I really like Edge too and will watch for future breedings. For now, I will focus on Lexx!!


Both Lori and Barb from Rio (breeders behind Siren and Edge) have been very generous with their time and answering questions. I'm in contact with both of them plus Kathy his breeder, I feel like there is a big support team behind us.


----------



## TrailDogs

Sweese said:


> Pedigree: HR Wasatch's Resolute Cassie
> 
> For me, it is about field only. I hunt upland and migratory birds and also do hunt tests in the off season.
> 
> I was looking for a smaller, quicker Golden, a shorter coat that came from a breeder that knew field Goldens. Wasatch (Dr. Powell) was that breeder for me. I have known Mark since 1989 when he was working "Jazz" (HRCH Desert Jasmine MH OD). Jazz was later to Mighty Mo and the Wasatch line was started.


I love the Wasatch dogs. I selected Nixie because of the Wasatch dogs in her pedigree. I train with someone who has had some of Mark's dogs and loved their trainability and drive.
She is an excellent hunting and competition dog. 
My current pup is out of her and a dog that I chose because of his talent in the field. I watched him run for the last three years and he just gets better and better.
Pedigree: Woodside's Wings of Fire
This pup is already a skilled hunting dog and doing very well in her field training.


----------



## Loisiana

Sweese said:


> to Mighty Mo


I have a boy that goes back to Mighty Mo on his sire's side. On the other side, grandsire is a CH OTCH. But you'd never guess it to look at him that he has an ounce of show lines in him. It makes me laugh when I look at the pedigrees of my two boys and then look at them. If you were just looking at names and titles, you'd think I had gotten them mixed up. Pedigree: Sunfire's Flying Head Over Heels UD BN RE JH WC


----------



## hollyk

Loisiana said:


> I have a boy that goes back to Mighty Mo on his sire's side. On the other side, grandsire is a CH OTCH. But you'd never guess it to look at him that he has an ounce of show lines in him. It makes me laugh when I look at the pedigrees of my two boys and then look at them. If you were just looking at names and titles, you'd think I had gotten them mixed up. Pedigree: Sunfire's Flying Head Over Heels UD BN RE JH WC


This is the first I remember looking at Blue, handsome and talented.
Pedigree: Am.CH OTCH Sunfire Casanova Blew By You UDX2 OBHF OS CGC


----------



## AmberSunrise

I guess Aedan would count as my last pup 'purchased' (stud fee so not actually bought) J A breeding I instantly fell in love with and my Faelan is the sire which just perfectly rounds things out.


Strong in my favorite dog sports, obedience and agility, with some field and conformation in the mix. Handsome, athletic and smart combined with excellence in companionship – hiking, biking, hanging out, playing my games with enthusiasm and aptitude. Some nice longevity and an award winning breeding program that combines great people, knowledge and an incredible extended dog family. 

I know many of the dogs in this pedigree and consider many of the dogs to be legendary and important contributors to our breed  

My Aedan (Sunfire’s Mystic Wolf) 
Five generation pedigree: Sunfire's Mystic Wolf


----------



## TheZ's

Gracie,_ Five generation pedigree: Sunfire's Amazing Grace CGC, CCA _ is our third and latest Golden.

Our first Golden was purchased from a newspaper ad placed by a local family. Turned out he had a very strong field pedigree and was a great dog but a real challenge for inexperienced owners. Switching gears our second was from show lines, English on her sire's side and American on her dam's. When we lost her prematurely, I was anxious to find a pup that I could continue obedience training and therapy work with but also wanted the intelligence of our first dog without sacrificing Golden temperament and appearance. Through a GRF member I was introduced to Barb Biewer and we brought home Gracie.

My hope was that her breeding combined some of the best of show, performance and field. Her five generation pedigree includes Push, Yogi, Apollo and many other significant dogs including also Mighty Mo. Given her pedigree, I thought we would make progress first in obedience and later in therapy work but to my surprise she received her certification with PetPartners before age 2. Our progress in obedience has been slower and she's telling me agility is what she wants to try. She receives many compliments on her beauty but I don't think her style would win in the show ring. I'm happy that she was able to receive her CCA at just over 2 yrs. old.


----------



## Ljilly28

I picked my last puppy because I felt I was in the excellent hands of one of the country's master breeders, and because I adore her mom to bits, own her father myself, and love the outline in the breeder's line in general. I like that my pup is an outcross of fabulous dogs while simultaneously the parents are phenotypically so alike it is "mind-boggling", to quote her breeder. I really like to see Outstanding Sires and Outstanding Dams close up in a pedigree bc prepotency is very important for the future of a tiny breeding program, and it is something very hard to predict or quantify. My focus is first temperament, second health, and third very competitive in conformation, so this pup made sense for me. She went to her first show the other day and earned her first two points, and is a kind happy girl. The first two picks went to the two co owners of the girls, and they are really beautiful goldens, so that aspect of being part of a "family"/litter plays a part too. Her mom won Best Of Breed at Westminster last year owner/breeder handled, earned her GCH handled by her less experienced co owner, and was the number 1 golden bitch in the USA. We were lucky to have the breeder hold a seminar along with the litter evaluation so area breeders could learn and discuss the evaluation process. Pedigree: Pebwin Reverie SoothSayer CGC


----------



## my4goldens

Pedigree: Topbrass Tuggin On My Heart Strings

This my last puppy, Tugg, not a puppy anymore, 4 years old. He is a Tito son, which is why I got him. Have loved Tito since he was a puppy and Barb is a good friend of mine. Tugg is a funny little dog, quirky, makes us laugh every day. He is currently my husbands nosework dog, has his ORT's and hopefully this year will enter some trials. And Tugg and I just started back to Obedience classes.


----------



## BriGuy

I was actually looking at labs after our Cookie passed away. I spoke to several lab breeders, but wasn't finding just what I wanted. I kept going back to the Sunfire page, and was drawn to this particular breeding that had just been announced:

Pedigree: Sunfire's To Live Is To Fly

(Hazel is Aedan's brother  )

I knew Faelan from reading about him on the forum for years, and I liked that the dogs were a good blend of obedience, field, and just great all-around dogs. As Hazel turns a year old next week, I am very happy with how she is turning out!


----------



## hollyk

Ljilly28 said:


> I picked my last puppy because I felt I was in the excellent hands of one of the country's master breeders, and because I adore her mom to bits, own her father myself, and love the outline in the breeder's line in general. I like that my pup is an outcross of fabulous dogs while simultaneously the parents are phenotypically so alike it is "mind-boggling", to quote her breeder. I really like to see Outstanding Sires and Outstanding Dams close up in a pedigree bc prepotency is very important for the future of a tiny breeding program, and it is something very hard to predict or quantify. My focus is first temperament, second health, and third very competitive in conformation, so this pup made sense for me. She went to her first show the other day and earned her first two points, and is a kind happy girl. The first two picks went to the two co owners of the girls, and they are really beautiful goldens, so that aspect of being part of a "family"/litter plays a part too. Her mom won Best Of Breed at Westminster last year owner/breeder handled, earned her GCH handled by her less experienced co owner, and was the number 1 golden bitch in the USA. We were lucky to have the breeder hold a seminar along with the litter evaluation so area breeders could learn and discuss the evaluation process. Pedigree: Pebwin Reverie SoothSayer CGC


I met Samantha's co owner at a Golden club meeting last year. What a nice guy! 
At every meeting there are brags for a dollar and the money goes to rescue. When I did Winter's MH brag this fall Art was sitting in front of me. He turned around and said " Master Hunter WOW that's amazing!" This from the guy who won Westminster last year, it cracked me up. 
I saw Sayer's brother at what I think was his first show in November, very handsome pup.


----------



## Ljilly28

hollyk said:


> I met Samantha's co owner at a Golden club meeting last year. What a nice guy!
> At every meeting there are brags for a dollar and the money goes to rescue. When I did Winter's MH brag this fall Art was sitting in front of me. He turned around and said " Master Hunter WOW that's amazing!" This from the guy who won Westminster last year, it cracked me up.
> I saw Sayer's brother at what I think was his first show in November, very handsome pup.


First, congratulations on your MH bc it is amazing, and second YES he has such a big heart and getting to be "dog family" is a nice affect of choosing a puppy.


----------



## nolefan

What a fun thread  I've loved looking up the dogs I'm not familiar with and seeing what they've done.

My first Golden Retriever was from Clarissa King/Twin Branch Retrievers - a field/conformation breeding and he fooled me into thinking I was a decent dog trainer  I was referred from the Atlanta GRC and I just figure it was fate. He was a pet but we went to obedience classes and did fun field work and he was just a joy. One of my greatest regrets is that he came along at a time in my life when I was unable to do more with him, I'd give so much to have him back just with what I've learned so far.

Because of him, I knew that this puppy had to have some dogs in his pedigree who had proven they hadn't forgotten what to do with a duck and some water. I needed rock solid temperament because my dog is first a family pet, but I also wanted a smart, biddable dog who could compensate for my lack of experience in the things I wanted to try to take farther - field and obedience. 

This forum taught me so much and I did plenty of research here. When I discovered there was an amazing breeding planned - two dogs who were talented, all around Goldens and completely amateur owner trained and handled every step of the way - I drove from SC to Florida and made sure I met those dogs and both owners. The dogs and the people were everything I hoped for 

I waited almost two years for that puppy and turned out "he" was a "she" but I wouldn't change a thing: 

Pedigree: Richwood Work Hard Play Harder WC 

One of the happiest days of my life was finding out there was a puppy for me in the Work Litter  A Fisher/Sophie puppy is a dream come true for me.... and the people and dogs I've met because of her are a blessing in my life.


----------



## Alaska7133

This thread has been a lot of fun. I've learned about other pedigrees and some significant dogs I wasn't aware of before. So thanks everyone for sharing your pedigrees. I've found that some of my dogs are or were related to others that have been posted here. It's been nice to see the reasons why someone purchased XYZ pup. It all shows how incredibly versatile our golden retrievers are. They are like no other breed in the variety of venues they can compete in. I look forward to seeing you all in the ring, in the field or out and about!


----------



## Panama Rob

Alaska7133 said:


> This thread has been a lot of fun. I've learned about other pedigrees and some significant dogs I wasn't aware of before. So thanks everyone for sharing your pedigrees. I've found that some of my dogs are or were related to others that have been posted here. It's been nice to see the reasons why someone purchased XYZ pup. It all shows how incredibly versatile our golden retrievers are. They are like no other breed in the variety of venues they can compete in. I look forward to seeing you all in the ring, in the field or out and about!


Thanks for the question.


----------

